# submitting a port (emulators/linux_dist-gentoo-stage3)



## lifanov (Feb 8, 2010)

I updated emulators/linux_dist-gentoo-stage3.
Now instead of using a stage that's two years old, crashes with some configurations, and doesn't bootstrap, the port uses a 2010 stage3 snapshot. It is easier to maintain. It works much better than the previous port. I also updated descriptions of what to do after install to reflect the changes in the port and in FreeBSD and put in a warning message.
Overall it works very well and is ready for the port tree.

However, the shar output is too large to submit because of plists. How should I submit it?


----------



## gilinko (Feb 8, 2010)

Contact the current maintainer and open a PR with your patch.


----------

